

Ask HN: Web App Deployment Best Practices - Ashan

I am brand new to web development, but I am around about 70% complete with an application. I think it&#x27;s about time to start learning how to properly deploy it, but I&#x27;m not sure where to start.<p>I have been looking at EC2, S3, Heroku, Rackspace and some others, but can&#x27;t piece together what I&#x27;d need.<p>Let&#x27;s say, for the sake of learning, this app has 50,000 daily users - where could I go to learn a gameplan for such a deployment?<p>The app I&#x27;m building is PHP, but I am interested in what others do for Ruby, Python, Asp etc.
======
G_rupture
Check out [http://bowery.io/](http://bowery.io/)

